# DP and Soccer World CUP :-)



## greatnavad (Feb 23, 2006)

HI,
The world cup's just starting and needless to say iam totally excited about it.

Soccer is one of those things for me which is dearer to me than anything else. I would forget about DP, GOD or Wars when there is soccer.

World cup is an amazing refreshment to my mind and i am sure DP will take a back seat during this one month!.

My heart goes for USA and would sincerely wish ENGLAND wins. But that wouldnt happen in another million years ).

My favorite Team is Argentina and Brazil and i think its gonna be Brazil VS Germany Finals


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

I AM SO EXCITED FOR THE WORLD CUP! GO ITALY!


----------



## moonDust (May 18, 2005)

Makes me feel better when i know that in few weeks the big event of the soccer world begins.


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

Yeah, great point there. Flower* DP, the world cup is here! My DP goes waaay down while watching soccer, it's one of my favourite things to do...

Anyway, greatnavad are you american? If so, prepare yourself to get your butt kicked on the 12th of June ;-)

GO CZECH REPUBIC!!!


----------



## greatnavad (Feb 23, 2006)

HI,
I think its gonna be more like 6-1 win for America against CZECHs.

But seriously, i think you czechs have a good team and its gonna be one HELL of a match.

Either way, I love soccer and its probably the ONLY, I REPEAT the ONLY thing in the world which could make my DP dissapear completely .(Even though temporarily)
(Of course, its also the only thing which can make even the BRITISH excited, but thats another story)

I love to post this soccer thingy on DP website of all places because i firmly believe that despite our illness(So called), we are more human and emotional as anybody else.
We can enjoy life's pleasures just as anyone else.
so F***K DP!!!!!GO ROLANDIHNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm always amazed and actually quite envious over people who are so passionate about soccer. I mean, i consistently watch World cups, even when i have to stay up all night to do it, but i would never say i actually get _excited_ about it. In fact, i couldn't say i get excited about watching any sports event.

I have to say though, i played soccer for about 12 years when i was younger and i even get involved in some leagues now that i'm in my 30s. There is something about the game which i absolutely love. But only to play.

I don't know...maybe it's because Canada isn't exactly a world competitor when it comes to soccer, but i can just never get that interested or excited about it no matter what the stakes are.

But kudos to all you soccer lovers out there! Enjoy!

s.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

its FOOTBALL not soccer


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

i'm not a big fan of soccer, but i watch it when the world cup is on to support my heritage which is italian, so i'll be rooting for italy obviously and usa, i think there actually in the same group as is argentina. thats a tough group if those teams are in it.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

By a miraculous bit of luck I have managed to get a ticket for the quarter final in Gelsenkirchen on July 1. If England win the group and then beat the runner up in Germany's group (probably Poland) then I get to see England vs Holland/Argentina

It is good to have something to look forward to and I have been doing everything I can to feel more connected with reality so when I go to the game I will be able to enjoy it but I am worried that I wont be able to get involved with the atmosphere because at the moment I cant really feel much. I really hope things change in a month but I have come to realise that putting deadlines on recovery only makes things worse so I suppose there is nothing I can do except hope.

Maybe Rooney will recover from injury in time and I will make a complete mental recovery and England will go on to win the World Cup  .... errr or maybe not


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

livinginhell333 said:


> i'm not a big fan of soccer, but i watch it when the world cup is on to support my heritage which is italian, so i'll be rooting for italy obviously and usa, i think there actually in the same group as is argentina. thats a tough group if those teams are in it.


USA and Italy are indeed in the same group, but the other two teams are Czech Republic and Ghana. I think (or wish?) that the Czechs are gonna end up first, and USA and Italy will battle over the second place. Sure Italy is historically one of the best teams in the world, but the US team is going steadily upwards in their quality, and they also have a couple really good players that play in top european leagues, like Beasley, Donovan, Howard etc.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> but i would never say i actually get excited about it.


BURN SEBASTIAN !! BURN!!!! I don't love you anymore.

Incidently, it's called 'football', not soccer. Thankyouverymuch.

But yes, I'm extremely excited. Saying that, my anxiety is also rising. The World Cup, or indeed any game that England play in, is a two week long episode of sheer fear and terror as we scrape past teams in the last minute. Then lose on penalties to Germa......no, sorry, I can't say it. It makes me feel like I've got a piece of grisle stuck in my throat.

But if we don't win it this time, I will personally travel to Spain and throw David Beckham into a ditch full of industrial strength acid. And when his bones have dissolved, I will throw myself in too.

COME ON ENGLAND!!! Please?  Anyone want to bet that England lose their first game against the mighty Trinidad and Tobago, then draw with Sweden, the beat Paraguay, and qualify by the skin of our teeth? I will happen. It always does with England. Can you temporarily change your nationality during these tournaments? To Brazilian perhaps?

Edit: Oh, and Sven Gorn Erikkson. He won't just be in the ditch, he will be made to suffer the most hideous torture I can think of. And believe me, I can think of some hideous things!!)


----------



## greatnavad (Feb 23, 2006)

HI,
The English are one sorry lot.
I mean , the memories of 7 odd players being left for DEAD and shilton making a pathetic throw-myself-anyway-i-can attempt as MARADONA sculpted a fairytale GOAL of the millenium will always be etched in minds.

of course, that came minutes after getting a ball handed into the net, burning british hearts all over )!!!!
what a bloody moment!!!!
Some argentinian remarked " against england , we are even prepared to use our HAND"

God, its been a SORRY SHOW all along in world cup. Of course we are seeing the new english now, the confident ones.
England are consistently playing well now, thier players are amongst the world's BEST and they shouldnt surprise anyone if they make it easily past semis.
But that depends on how much GRIT they have. I mean, english have the knack of being kicked out by unbelievable acts of GENIUS. like maradona, SEEMAN was done in by an excellant goal by Ronaldinho last time around...

God save the ENGLISH...I only hope michel owen blazes away...


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

In Maradonna's autobiography he says that he prefers the hand of god goal to the dribble he scored!! , what a complete and utter fat, coked up pecker twat :evil:

If you look at the squad England have they only have one fit recognised striker :shock: and that striker is a seven foot tall gimp named Crouch :shock: in this state we havn't got a hope unless Stevie G can perform miracles.

By the way what happened to USA's Freddy Adu, he was supposed to be the best player ever and now he cant even make the USA squad?? overhyped by Nike or something?


----------



## Guyver-Gabriel (Oct 29, 2005)

u guys know what? i had so little idea of what was going on in the world and prolly too lazy to look up for it that i didnt even know world cup was happening...its frightening.

BTW...need i say it? viva brasil!

Gabriel


----------



## greatnavad (Feb 23, 2006)

That i can understand mr gabriel.
When we are in the throes of DP , it becomes very difficult to concentrate on other things.

BUT FOOTBALL is so DEAR to me , that it is one of things i have i get to play even in hell(where i will eventually end up).
I have played it since childhood all along and my father was a good player and athelete too.
So its very DEAR to me in sense that its connected will my memories and dreams.

The nasty thing is, when DP hit me , i franctically tried to get back to FOOTBALL since i felt at least that could snap me out of it. I remember myself thinking what the hell is wrong with me...all the while monotonously dribbling away.....:-(..

BUT eventually, that which does not kill you only makes you stronger,, i snapped out of it...and concentrated on life ...

The beautiful GAME beckons me AGAIN...


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> In Maradonna's autobiography he says that he prefers the hand of god goal to the dribble he scored!! , what a complete and utter fat, coked up pecker


 :lol: Ain't that the truth!!

Owen looks like he's going to be fit, so unless Rooney makes a miraculous recovery, it'll be Owen and Crouch. I am, cautiously, optimistic about it this time. Look at the probable team:

Robinson, Neville, Ferdinand, Terry, Cole, Beckham, Gerrard, Lampard, Cole, Owen, Crouch/Defoe/Bent.

Awesome.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hmmm...for some reason I feel compelled to step in and say -

I think this sports dribble belongs in the That's Life section. It's relationship to dp/dr is what? 8)


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Knock me down with a feather. A woman, a WOMAN suggesting that sports talk is dribble. Wowzer. Never heard that before. :evil:

But, as is I am under your spell, and seeing as you are actually correct, I shall do as you ask. This time.

You know the score. Back of queue. Go on, get going...and I can see right through that fake moustache disguise.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

:lol:

Okay I'm going, I'm going.


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

"You have been reduced to "That's Life" -- talk amongst yourselves; I'm getting veclempt and have siflcus in my connecticazoink!"


----------

